# Text adventure game in Visual Basic



## JoyousMonkey (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi, all.

Call me masochistic if you will, but I wish to attempt writing a text adventure game in Visual Basic 6.0, as this will encourage me to learn all about saving data to disk and all sorts of data manipulation. What I am looking for to get started are sites that contain relevant tutorials on this particular language and subject. I've tried loads of searches on google, but most cater for Java, C/C++, Python, etc.

I appreciate that VB is not usually associated with gaming, but I AM a masochist, after all .

Any ideas gratefully appreciated.
JoyousMonkey


----------



## jimferd (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey,
I know vb. if you wanna reach me you can at [email protected]

If you are writing an adventure game in vb, you could actually render a really simple on just about as easily than writing a text based one, and it most certainly would be more organized. Its pretty simply to bind and render such things. You should also check out www.planet-source-code.com, it is the ultimate resource for learning and using any Programming language.


----------



## JoyousMonkey (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi, jimferd.

Many thanx for replying...the site you recommended had exactly what I was seeking, and quite a lot more besides. I'm pretty much a beginner at VB, but a little more familiar with Java, so I'll be exploring the Java section of this site as well.

Best regards
JM


----------



## jimferd (Jul 29, 2002)

Glad I could help.


----------

